# Engine



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Can someone give me a site or sites where i can find sr20 engines for sale?


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

you know how you can get this question answered very easily without looking like a stupid newbie? search. and if youre planning on buying an sr20 engine and sticking it into your sentra that is currently running a 1.6, dont do it. you have to change way too many things for it to be worth all the effort. just find yourself a nice se-r somewhere.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

IF HE WANTS TO DO IT LET HIM AND IT WAS ONLY A QUESTION


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Jokerluv,

Dude there is no reason for you to scream out like that bro..chill....


Loops,

Give the guy the benifit of the doubt, tell him to search, and find the sites, plus the needed info for what parts will be needed...I do agree, the swap is alot of work...and in the long run, just finding an SE-R is better. But dont smack him down, show him why it is hard, and expensive..


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

And if you both look..he has an NX2000.so it looks like he needs a replacement...peace


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont have a sentra. I have a nx2000. It was just a question as it is, and if you are going to lash down at me please get your facts straight.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

O and yes i found a site but i was curious on others. I decided to have it rebuilt. I figure if i put about 7 or 8 k in it, it should be fit to drive.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Shouldnt be that much to rebuild...what is wrong with it.? you should be able to find another SR20 for around $300-500..depending..

are you on www.sr20deforum.com

if not you can look around on there too for more SR20 specific info


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Nothing is reall wrong with it. It just has a lot of miles. Fuel pump may be bad, water pump, just little stuff but i need to get it rebuilt because im purchasing a turbonetics t3 turbo soon. Have any ideas what exhaust will be good?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

for turbo, a custom 3 inch is the norm...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds good. I just gotta find a muffler with 3 in inlet then. Weapon_r makes on i believe.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Thermal makes a good one too I believe.and it sounds good too


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok Thanks for imput whether positive or negative heh.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Get a Dynomax Ultra-Flow 3" muffler if you want. They are usually cheaper than most other brands and they have extremely good flow (3" = 2300cfm+). You can hear my 2" setup on my website.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

alright, so i missed the part where you have an nx2000, but still, the search button will do wonders for you.


----------



## Takunhachi (May 29, 2004)

*95 Ka24de engine for sale*

I just bought my self a 95 240sx and i dropped an s14 into it , i need to get rid of the K A engine i will sell it for 350$ cuz it has 158,xxx miles on the sucka , it needs a new clutch or new oil didn't get a good chance to look at it befor i took it out so email me at [email protected] if you are interested ,


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

If you want 3", Borla makes a nice 3" to 2x 2.5" out straight muffler. Looks good, sounds better. You'll have to get for it though. You can get them new for $100. Maybe less if you look around.


----------

